# Hormone Melting Points



## powders101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Convert Celsius to Farenheit:
1) Determine the temperature in Celsius
2) Using your calculator, multiply the temperature times 1.8
3) Add 32 to the result
4) Your final answer is the temperature in Fahrenheit
------------------------------------------------------------------
Androstanalone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17b-OL-3-ONE(SAME AS 5a-Dihydrotestosterone)

melting point= 177-182C

molecular weight= 290.40

rotation= +33 c=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Boldenone - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 167-172C

molecular weight= 286.40

rotation= +22 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Boldenone Undeclynate - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE-UNDECYLENATE

melting point= Liquid

molecular weight= 452.67

rotation=+38.3? C30 H44 O3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Clomifene Citrate - 2-(p- (2-chloro-1,2-diphenylvinyl)phenoxy) triethylamine citrate (1:1)

melting point=

molecular weight= 598.09
------------------------------------------------------------------
Clostebol - 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 187-188C

molecular weight= 322.89

rotation= +150 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
Drostanolone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-2a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS DROMOSTANOLONE)

melting point= 149-153C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= +32 MeOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
FLUOXYMESTERONE - 4-ANDROSTEN-9α-FLUORO-17α-METHYL-11β, 17β-DIOL-3-ONE

melting point= 300?C+

molecular weight= 336.44

rotation= +109? EtOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
Mesterolone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-1a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 202-206C

molecular weight= 304.36

rotation= =18 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
METHANDIONONE - 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17a-METHYL-17B-OL-3-ONE
(SAME AS METHYLANDROSTENOLONE)

melting point= 162-164C

molecular weight= 300.42

rotation= +0 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone - 1,5a-ANDROSTEN-1-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 164-165C

molecular weight=

rotation= +58 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone Acetate - 1(5?)-ANDROSTEN-1?-METHYL-17?-OL-3-ONE ACETATE

melting point= 141-143?C

molecular weight= 344.49

rotation= +40.8?
------------------------------------------------------------------
Methenolone Enanthate - 1(5?)-ANDROSTEN-1?-METHYL-17?-OL-3-ONE ENANTHATE

melting point= 70.5?C

molecular weight= 414.62

rotation=
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 122-125C

molecular weight= 274.38

rotation= +56 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Acetate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 89-93C

molecular weight= 316.41

rotation= +49 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Benzoate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point= 170-175C

molecular weight= 378.49

rotation= +104 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Decanoate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-DECANOATE

melting point= 30-35C

molecular weight= 428.63

rotation=
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point= 92-96C

molecular weight= 406.54

rotation= +58 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Nandrolone Propionate - 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point= 55-60C

molecular weight= 330.45

rotation= +41 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Oxandrolone

melting point= 226-230?C

molecular weight = 306.44

rotation = -22?
------------------------------------------------------------------
Oxymethalone - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-2-
HYDROXYMETHYLENE-3-ONE

melting point= 177-180C

molecular weight= 332.47

rotation= +38 ETOH
------------------------------------------------------------------
Spironolactone - 4,17a-PREGNEN-21-CARBOXYLIC ACID-17b-OL-3-ONE-7a-THIOL 21-17 GAMMA LACTONE 7-ACETATE (SAME AS ALDACTONE)

melting point= 207C

molecular weight= 416-.59

rotation=
------------------------------------------------------------------
Stanozolol - 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-3,
2c-PYRAZOLE

melting point= 228-242C

molecular weight= 328.42

rotation= +36 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tamoxifen Citrate - 2-[4-1,2-Diphenyl-1-Butenyl)

melting point= 143-146C

molecular weight= 563.65
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE BASE - 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE

melting point= 154-155C

molecular weight= 288.4

rotation= +102 degrees C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ACETATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point=140-144C

molecular weight=330.45

rotation= +59 C=1 ACETONE
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE BENZOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE

melting point=191-196C

molecular weight=392.52

rotation= +155 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE)

melting point=98-102C

molecular weight=412.59

rotation= +87 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ENANTHATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE HEPTANOATE)

melting point=32-36C

molecular weight=400.61

rotation= +84 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSETERONE DECANOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-n-DECANOATE

melting point=47-49C

molecular weight=

rotation= +72 DIOXANE
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ISOBUTYRATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ISOBUTYRATE

melting point=124-128C

molecular weight=358.50
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE ISOCAPRONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE ISOCAPRONATE

melting point=53-55C

rotation= +86 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE VALERATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-VALERATE
(SAME AS TESTOSTERONE PENTANOATE)

melting point=106-109C

molecular weight=372.53

rotation= +92 C=1 CHCL3
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 3-PHENYLPROPIONATE

melting point=115-116C

rotation= +98 CHLF
------------------------------------------------------------------
TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE

melting point=118-122C

molecular weight=344.50

rotation= +86 C=1 DIOXANE
------------------------------------------------------------------
Turinabol - 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE

melting point= 225-230C

molecular weight= 364.89

rotation= =118 CHCL3


_(**From QR website)_
1.) Place some aluminium foil on the surface of the Hot-Plate, ensure it is in contact accross the entire surface. If this can not be acheived use a cooking pan on top of the electronic Hot-Plate.

2.) Weigh out1g of Compound and place on the Foil/ in the Pan. Do not pile it up, you should spread it evenly.

3.) Set the Hot-Plate to the correct temperature based on the above table.

4.) Allow the appropriate temperature to be reached.

Please Note:- Accuracy is important with regards to temperature. Allow the temperature of the Hot-Plate to rise to the temperature as gradually as possible.

When the correct temperature is reached (always opt for the higher temperature it is is a range) you will notice the powder begin to turn into a liquid. All of the powder should turn in to a liquid and should do so at a similar temperature threshold.

Here is a DIY example testing the purity of Trenbolone Acetate:-


Teste de Ponto de Fusão do Acetato de Trenbolona - Tren Ace Melting Pointing Test - YouTube


----------

